# USB-Kamera mit Java auslesen?



## schnarchi (3. Nov 2006)

Hi,

ich habe ein USB Kamera und möchte diese mit java auslesen, die javax.usb haben nix gebracht, ich hab hier im forum gelesen, das man eine kamera auch direkt mit <file> auslesen kann!

wie funktioniert das?


mfg 

schnarchi


----------



## Xandro (3. Nov 2006)

Moin,

Ich denke mal, dass Deine USB-Kamera einen Wechseldatenträger auf Deinem System besitzt,
wenn Du sie anschliesst.
Und auf diesen Wechseldatenträger kannst Du mit der Klasse File zugreifen:


```
File cam = new File("H:\images\"); // Beispiellaufwerk
```

Oder willst Du direkt auf die Kameraaufnahme zugreifen?[/code]


----------



## schnarchi (4. Nov 2006)

ich will direkt auf die kameraaufnahme zugreifen!


----------



## Guest (4. Dez 2006)

Dann kannst du das mit dem Java Media Framework tun.


Allerdings ist das kein PHP like Script , sondern eine ernste sache.

Die verabeitung von Media Daten ist recht kompliziert.

Aber du schaffst das schon


----------

